# Any Tall riders here riding a recent Specialized demo S4?



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Toying with the idea of picking up a Demo for my park days.

I currently ride a 2019 StumpJumper Expert in XL 
I own a 2022 StumpJumper Expert in S6 (XXL) - it sits as i prefer the Smaller XL's Playfulness. 

I am 6'5" @ 235 before gear and im wondering if the S4 will be big enough for me.........









Demo Expert | Specialized.com


Pair an irrational appreciation for speed with the unmatched versatility of being able to run a traction-loving 29-inch front wheel and a snappy 27.5-inch rear, and you have the fastest, most capable Demo to date. The Demo Expert adds planted, confident control to the mix with an assist from...




www.specialized.com


----------



## JoeMountain (Apr 17, 2010)

Since you like the XL I'd look up the geometry numbers and compare them to that of the S4. In general I'd say you're too tall for an S4 but the geometry numbers are what I prefer to go by. That or bring your XL to the bike store if that's possible. Sit on both. I'm 6' 2", 34" in-seem and could probably do an S4 but I'd make sure I don't feel cramped on it. My current bike is a 2014 Stumpjumper in Large and it's perfect but the bike store fit me with a longer stem so the reach is more than stock. Bikes these days are more slack so you can't really just go by L, XL, S4, S5 etc. Go by geometry data.


----------

